# Vanilla DIY



## BuzzGlo (13/4/15)

So i'm keen on making some vanilla 0mg to mix with my 18mg flavours to make them usable. 

not sure which vanilla to use there are like 3 TFA Vanilla variants. 

I am also keen on bavarian cream to mix inside...

does any ones have a recipe for me. 

Should i get additives like TFA smooth?

This will be my first DIY liq any advice hints or tip would be great.


----------



## zadiac (13/4/15)

Depending on how strong you want the flavor, on a 10ml base mix, add 10 drops vanilla, 3 drops buttorscotch and 2 drops cream. Add EM sweetner to taste. 1-2 drops for 10ml should do fine.
I've mixed vanilla like this before and it came out nice and smooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

TFA french Vanilla is okay, vanilla bean ice cream is vreat, the vanilla cupcake is also quite good. I mix between 6-8% flavourant. So, around 0.6-0.8ml flavoring per 10ml VG/PG.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neil (13/4/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> So i'm keen on making some vanilla 0mg to mix with my 18mg flavours to make them usable.
> 
> not sure which vanilla to use there are like 3 TFA Vanilla variants.
> 
> ...


You could also try TFA Vanilla Swirl - I think this should be like a creamy vanilla vape, so you might not even need the Bavarian Cream.
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-...avourings/TFA-Flavours/TFA-Vanilla-Swirl-10ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

